# Can't empty my own trash - 'My Homepage.data?



## mojo1819 (Oct 3, 2007)

I often get this error. The file that holds up the process is "My Homepage.data" which seems to be an automatically generated file. The trash empties completely when I re-start my computer, but the homepage.data file always reappears.

I've done a search, but can't find any info on solving this problem. Any assistance would be appreciated.


Running OS 10.5.5


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you using the .Mac service?


----------



## mojo1819 (Oct 3, 2007)

Not using .Mac


----------



## chilkotardis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi,
When you open the trash, press the command (apple) key while pressing "empty", then also do the same when confirming it.

Hope it helps.
CT


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

What chilkotardis posted is a force empty trash method, just for clarification.


----------



## chilkotardis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, it is, alternatively, you can use the tool at http://www.hamsoftengineering.com/products/wkm/wkm.html
to search the name of the file that won't delete and see what program is currently using it.
-CT


----------



## mojo1819 (Oct 3, 2007)

Force Empty Trash didn't work, still get "...you do not have sufficient privileges" the .homepage data has a "Site Trash" folder within it, within that are sub-folders for an old site I deleted, but no actual files, just folders within folders. What's Keeping Me didn't find anything on the folders.


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

drag the file out of the trash. right click or "ctrl click" on it and say "get info"

on the bottom of the window that pops up it'll say "ownership & permissions"
with a selection box that says "you can" next to it" and usually "read & write" inside it. click on the arrow next to "details" and you'll get more of those selection boxes. one of the greyed out ones has a lock next to it. change all the lit up boxes to "read & write" and then click the button on the bottom that says "apply to enclosed items". it'll ask you "do you really want to change the permissions on all enclosed items? you cannot undo this." just hit okay, type in your password if it asks you to. when it's all done changing the permissions drag it back into the trash and empty it.

if that doesn't work, try the force empty trash, and if THAT doesn't work. let us know.


----------



## mojo1819 (Oct 3, 2007)

OK, I went in a double checked the permissions and I did have permission. I tried option emptying it and that didn't work either. Now, what's starting to really bother me is that the My Homepage.data folder keeps reappearing even after I'm able to delete it after a re-start. Why does it keep coming back?

My Homepage.data/Site Trash/photos/<<many individual folders dated "July 27, 2008>>


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Have you tried using the secure empty trash thing under: Finder-->Preferences?

Maybe that would work? Seems like there's a way to set it so that it does it that way every time also--I'm not on my mac, so I can't look it up to know for sure. Sorry.


----------

